# Nuvens fotografadas da Quinta do Conde, Sesimbra



## Geiras (28 Abr 2011 às 15:52)

Boas,

Criei este tópico para partilhar as minhas fotografias.
Começo por postar algumas tiradas ontem e hoje a cumulus congestus e cumulonimbus.












 

[







Espero que gostem


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2011 às 15:56)

Boas nuvens que por aí passaram.


----------



## actioman (28 Abr 2011 às 16:02)

Bons registos Geiras! 

Gosto em especial da segunda! Belo Cumulonimbus! 

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Teles (28 Abr 2011 às 16:19)

Muito boas fotos Geiras


----------



## Geiras (28 Abr 2011 às 16:41)

Obrigado pessoal 

Quando vier uma boa trovoada estarei presente para a registar, já com uma câmara em muito melhores condições


----------



## Geiras (28 Abr 2011 às 16:57)

Já agora, as fotos foram sujeitas a alguma edição (ajuste do contraste, brilho, cores etc. apenas para as tornar mais "belas", pois as originais têm um ar simples e ficaram meio esquisitas por causa da luz do sol. Mas não houve qualquer montagem.

Deixo aqui um exemplo de uma original:





Devo então postar a partir de agora as originais?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Abr 2011 às 19:56)

Apesar de editadas, a do cumulonimbos está
O contraste está muito bom
Continua


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Abr 2011 às 21:00)

Gostei Geiras, belas fotografias


----------



## actioman (28 Abr 2011 às 23:56)

Eu nunca as edito 

Prefiro que elas fiquem tal e qual como as captei! 

Mas sem dúvida que ficaram boas, gostei do contraste que lhes deste!


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Abr 2011 às 00:27)

Boas 

FIXE 

Abraços


----------



## MSantos (29 Abr 2011 às 01:05)

Belas Nuvens & Belas fotos


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Abr 2011 às 12:31)

Espectacular, muito boa edição!


----------



## Geiras (30 Abr 2011 às 15:26)

Obrigado pessoal 

Agora que reparei bem na segunda foto, não são mammatus lá no topo?


----------



## Geiras (6 Mai 2011 às 18:49)

Boas

Encontrei agora estas duas fotos do mesmo dia e como aparece a bigorna decidi postar também


----------



## Francisco C. (7 Mai 2011 às 11:46)

Lindas , parabens pelas fotos , na minha opinião o riginal é sempre melhor ou seja tal como a maquina captou .


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Mai 2011 às 12:50)

Geiras disse:


> Obrigado pessoal
> 
> Agora que reparei bem na segunda foto, não são mammatus lá no topo?



São sim. 

Mais duas boas fotos!


----------



## Geiras (7 Mai 2011 às 16:21)

Francisco C. disse:


> Lindas , parabens pelas fotos , na minha opinião o riginal é sempre melhor ou seja tal como a maquina captou .



Obrigado pelo comentário 
Se a câmara fosse melhor talvez não achasse a necessidade de editar as fotos mas eu gostei de ver as nuvens (principalmente os cumulunimbos) mais realçadas, embora também ache que exagerei um pouco 




JoãoPT disse:


> São sim.
> 
> Mais duas boas fotos!



Só reparei na foto, gostava de os ter visto melhor ao vivo 

Obrigado 



andres disse:


> Gostei .


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mai 2011 às 19:30)

Gostei .


----------



## Geiras (13 Mai 2011 às 19:42)

Um belo cumulunimbos que nasceu e cresceu a um bom ritmo a Este






















Percorri alguns kilómetros de bicicleta para tirar as seguintes fotos 
*
Tiradas da Nacional 10:*













Espero que gostem


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mai 2011 às 21:00)

Boas fotos Geiras!! Mostra bem a evolução convectiva com o passar das horas ao longo da tarde...

Hoje foi um dia de menos potencial cnvectivo, mais uma vez provocado pela falta de humidade a 700hpa... e não só!! Amanha penso que sera um dia mais razoavel no sul e centro, claro com mais probabilidade no interior, mas não descartando o litoral...

Tambem as vi... e tudo começou com um simples cumulo!! É maravilhoso o poder de um cumulo neste tipo de eventos!!


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Mai 2011 às 14:54)

Boas fotos !


----------



## Geiras (16 Mai 2011 às 02:44)

Obrigado pessoal


----------



## Geiras (17 Mai 2011 às 18:55)

Célula a Este, hoje:


----------



## Geiras (31 Mai 2011 às 21:55)

Bem, tirei esta foto há ja algumas semanas (tenho aqui registado que foi dia 7 de Maio, mas não tenho a certeza se a máquina tinha a data correctamente configurada.


----------

